# Otaio 1973 intake



## Mark Taxis (Dec 6, 2004)

*M.V.Otaio - Feb 1973 cadet intake*

If there is anyone out there who was on the Feb 1973 intake could they get in contact with me, I am hoping to arrange a reunion
my email address is ****** Thanks rgds
Mark Taxis


----------



## flyer682 (Nov 20, 2004)

Once again, I have edited out an email address posted on an Open Forum. This is not a good idea as, although with the best of intentions, it *may* result in some not so welcome mail arriving in your Inbox.
If any Members wish to reply to Mark, you can do so via Private Message.


----------



## Doxfordman (Mar 29, 2005)

Mark,
Did they still have engineer cadets on board then???


----------



## Mark Taxis (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi Dox
No By then it was only deck cadets on board
Rgds
Mark


----------



## Doxfordman (Mar 29, 2005)

I was 1970 intake, might know some names if you have them??


----------



## Mark Taxis (Dec 6, 2004)

Many thanks for the offer
I have now got a copy of the articles and official logbook for the voyage commencing feb '73. 
This has jogged the memory, but doesn't really help me to track people down, I have however made a few contacts and I am hoping that this will snowball.
Presently on a DP FPSO in the Bass strait, and I did not bring the artiicles with me.
Due home in a few weeks, will revert then
Rgds
Mark


----------

